# Rental deposit return delays



## Adar (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi,

I recently finished a rental agreement with a rental agent in Lisbon and according to the agreement, the one month deposit is due to be returned by a bank transfer within 10 working days after my departure. Today I got a message that they have problems paying it and they want to postpone it for 8 weeks.

The rental period was short-term: 4.5 months.

What is the regulation here? To me it seems pretty straightforward that the issue can be taken to the court.


----------



## notlongnow (May 21, 2009)

> To me it seems pretty straightforward that the issue can be taken to the court.


Taking anything through the courts in Portugal will take at least two years and cost you many many times the value of the deposit on a rental property.

I'd suggest asking to fill in the agency's complaints book to begin with...


----------

